# Santana Arriva



## snah

Looking at this on Craigslist, it's about 20 years old, sporting full Suntour. Frame looks to be in excellent condition. Any thoughts or suggestions before I take a trip to look?

http://indianapolis.craigslist.org/bik/1678193066.html


----------



## [email protected]

Ask the seller for the serial number, then email Santana and find out what year it is. We bought an Arriva two months ago. The seller said it was a 1998. After checking the serial number before we bought it we found out it was a 1995. Probably an honest mistake on the sellers part but he did come down $150 on the price. It's a great first tandem.


----------



## snah

Appreciate the advice, work on that today.


----------

